# Lethiathan Actually makes a long-term plog - Lords of the Fallen



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, This time I swear there will be more than one update... 

Welcome to the Lords of the fallen! A random assortment of traitor marines just after the battle of terra, fighting as one to escape into the eye of terror. Don't worry about the loyalists in the mix, someone from every chapter rebelled at one point, or maybe they are alpha legion disguised as loyalists, who knows!

This is my army for a journeyman league at my FLGS Titan games, so painting 250 points a fortnight, meaning stuff may actually get painted, but lets see the actual 500 points starting army.

There's my WE converted Libby (W.I.Ps in the WE plog) alongside a 5 man assault squad from the WE with a Contemptor Dreadnought (Black Fist) and a demi-squad of raven guard tacticals (only 3 are finished ATM). Everything bar 1 marine and Libby need basing, Enjoy the Pics

Leth out!

WARNING: This post is Pic Heavy!

http://imgur.com/Oiaei8u,BGD7Jpp,aX...K656O,q9ySjme,3UPsiDJ,nFGvLPA,wFc1BC8,O95VO3p
























































































































































(Barrel has been drilled)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, Update already! Word Bearers Master of Signals, and I finished the remainders of the raven guard squad. Productive day. 


































I kept the black wash on as I liked the dirty effect it gave


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Minor Update - 1 I'm going to take pictures in lower resolution from now on (Sorry on load times, camera was set before, wierd...)

2. I have ordered my new Captain (Conversion Time!) Lord Falmarch Himself.
3. I have been going through my collection and heres what the total army comprises of:
1 Captain, Lord Falmarch "The Examplar"
Command Squad
1 Techmarine
1 Librarian
1 Contemptor
10 Man Tac squad, Multi-melta and Meltagun
Rhino
5 Vanguard Vets "The Exalted"
5 Man Tac Squad, Heavy Bolter
5 Man Assault Squad (1)
5 Man Assault Squad (2)
5 Man Assault Squad (3)
5 Man HB dev squad
Predator 
Baal Predator
Whirlwhind
StormRaven
Red = Not started. Yellow = Started. Green = Finished.
Hopefully I'll get all this painted over the course, I'm also picking up new SM codex soon. No centurions. Never. 
Edit: Pictures
http://imgur.com/cgSxq6r,dcTW2SN,jyhJdb1,2gb4JKR

































Leth


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Ok, This time I swear there will be more than one update...


You can do it, we believe in you :grin:

Great start to a plog, always nice to start with pictures galore. Pre-heresy WE covered in blood are always awesome too :victory:

Advice wise I would say the eye lenses are a wee bit heavy - leaving a tiny gap at the the edge of the lenses will make them look a bit meaner. Painting in a darker red and highlighting them would work too.

Great start, will look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Varakir said:


> You can do it, we believe in you :grin:
> 
> Great start to a plog, always nice to start with pictures galore. Pre-heresy WE covered in blood are always awesome too :victory:
> 
> ...


I hate lenses. I can't seem to do them anymore, generally I paint skorne red, wash carroburg crimson then dry brush skorne around the edge for Idk, but on my WE I don't have the luxury if doing that.

Also, just a quick note I am removing all raven guard icons as they are very hard to free hand. Fluffy tie in soon TM. After captain and command squad I think I'll get the 10 man tac squad and rhino up and running.

Thanks for the kind words varakir and more soon! 

Leth.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Guys

Here's a pic of my army in the first round, I lost to DAEMONS OF BULLSHITTYNESS but I got points for a painted army
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...467.1073741840.381219471935753&type=3&theater

Thanks 

Leth


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lens can be a bit tricky some times. I also hate them. One thing I have found is that chucking a black wash over them does seem to help pull them together. That's on blue ones especially you could maybe try a brown wash on red? 

Love the weathering btw!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Lens can be a bit tricky some times. I also hate them. One thing I have found is that chucking a black wash over them does seem to help pull them together. That's on blue ones especially you could maybe try a brown wash on red?
> 
> Love the weathering btw!


Thanks, I'm going to try a few new bits of weathering on my Captain when he arrives!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Arm Painted up as test for Lord Falmarch and his Exalted (Vanguard Squads) Schemes, Thoughts?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Slightly Worked on
http://imgur.com/ZF2QKoa


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lots of good stuff, i love the weathering on the withe pectoral of the dreaddy.
About the arm you showed up: i feel there's too much grey on the lleft corner.
The lord with wings is emperor children??


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Good so far! I like the conversion with The Emperor's Champion with wings.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Lots of good stuff, i love the weathering on the withe pectoral of the dreaddy.
> About the arm you showed up: i feel there's too much grey on the lleft corner.
> The lord with wings is emperor children??


Nope! He isn't finished yet, wait and see, wait and see


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sneak Preview 
http://imgur.com/DA58zRu


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I know you want to see the completed champion, and I'll get him done when I have the chance (when I base and finish his Command Squad) but for now I need your help to decide how to paint this Land Raider!
http://imgur.com/9TfHEjF








So guys, Please help! I can't decide on my own (Primed grey not grey plastique)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Ok, I know you want to see the completed champion, and I'll get him done when I have the chance (when I base and finish his Command Squad) but for now I need your help to decide how to paint this Land Raider!


I would suggest paint and brushes :grin:

Who's riding in it? i'd probably paint it in line with it's inhabitants.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

It will be the ride of Steve, The Game winning marine and his compadres (Tactical Squad then Vanguards, can't afford termies)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thoughts on this as a style?
http://imgur.com/tco2Sdq


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything about that makes sense to me... with the exception of the humming bird dripping blood from its beak. It could just be me but if you were going for an eagle then may i recommend using reference materials ? it just does not make any sense to me but like i tell everyone its your army and your paint scheme and if you are happy with then to hell with the rest of us.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> if you are happy with then to hell with the rest of us.


Always. I paint my marines shocking pink, ble and yellow. Guess how much I care about other people cromatic taste??
This said, all white with red engravings on the edges and around hatches and port?
Shit like this
http://www.doobybrain.com/2013/03/19/collection-of-currency-inspired-engravings-in-vector-format/
http://thevectorlab.com/collections/engravings/products/engravings-m

or totally white with red eagles on sides and front
http://www.123rf.com/photo_14974460...eraldic-design-elements-eagle-collection.html

just some random thoughts.
You do what you like, then maybe ask for tips into make the painting better :victory:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I was going for a Raven Head, But due to my friends it is know known as the Land Raider of the Kiwi Guard... Not even joking  I quite like the greys with the red offset


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Update! Captain, Command Squad and 1 Vet finished! Also army is now being all repainted in the same way I did my vet as I keep getting complaints that the army should be one scheme...
http://imgur.com/mHrabb1,SHINjxa,KN...Jfk6a,KXmCrvw,hyHXNvu,6M2BwAG,mYkLAK4,L28rG4d


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

"Marines Serpentis"

These sons of the gorgon are considered rather odd by other chapters, as they seem to follow Iron Hands combat doctrines, but they also seems to care about their cybernetic implants and hide them behind layers of Adamntium and Ceramite as though they are ashamed of their Iron bodies. However, they still are successors of the fabled Iron hands and have a tech affinity few chapters can claim to have, possessing unique and ornate Predator Tanks alongside Land Raiders and Rhinos. 

3rd Company Marines Serpentis
Lord Falmarch "Winged Iron"
Vanguard Bodyguard Squad Elysium "Defenders on Wing"
1st Tactical Squad Victus "Fury of Technology"
2nd Tactical Squad Lionis "Traitor Slayers"
3rd Tactical Squad Ramos "Cold Guard"
4th Tactical Squad Maverick "Desperation Hunters"
5th Tactical Squad Blocke "Hunters"
6th Tactical Squad Armros "Ancients of War"
1st Assault Squad Dramack "Embellishers"
2nd Assault Squad Tauron "Demolitionists"
1st Devestator Squad Nevermore "Air Hunters"
2nd Devestator Squad Loshrock "Hellstrom"
Predator "Shadow Serpentis"
Rhino "Thunder II"
Land Raider "God Of War"
Dreadnought Kronos "Time-Wielder"

---
Fluff update on the new chapter, Good eh?
Anyway, pics of 1st Tactical Squad Victus (W.I.P) The Rhino Thunder II and the main focus, Shadow Serpentis. Apologies for poor picture qualities, better ones will happen when Victus is finished.

http://imgur.com/DvXn46z,At2A6pX,YzIP8VE,xvxxfey,P33DDAH,HvJRBmr,DFE3LZF#


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Meet the "Oh god I need to get these painted" Marines. Weathered to hell is tactical Squad Victus. Not my best work, saving that for the DE which I'll get soon.

http://imgur.com/bEsiuUx,zQHAfwR,ed5TyIW,tX35U3s,bSrsIrV,OrKMmj6


----------

